# Dallas Vs Memphis



## mavsmania41

Mavs in 6, and I'm a realist, I am sure we will have some homers in here, that will pick the Mavs to sweep.


----------



## The Future7

Yup 4-0 Mavs


----------



## t1no

Mavs in 5.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Well, I don't see a sweep as being likely, but I do think Mavs in 5 or 6 is a good bet.


----------



## mavsmania41

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3431924#post3431924

The wager has been made which is a Southwest division tradition about the Avaitars.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I thinh we take it in 5 but I wouldnt be surprised if we sweep...more importantly the Spurs have to be taken to 7...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I thinh we take it in 5 but I wouldnt be surprised if we sweep...more importantly the Spurs have to be taken to 7...


Surprisingly, I am in total agreement here.


----------



## t1no

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I thinh we take it in 5 but I wouldnt be surprised if we sweep...more importantly the Spurs have to be taken to 7...


I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I thinh we take it in 5 but I wouldnt be surprised if we sweep...more importantly the Spurs have to be taken to 7...


A nice combination of rest/preparation would be better than last season's debacle when Phoenix had the pleasure of waiting for us in round 2. Among the best, it's usually the team that has health and rest that gets the trophy.


----------



## Chalie Boy

we got it in 5...6 max


----------



## NeTs15VC

Well Grizzlies will be tougher then the Clippers but Mavs will still win it. 4-2.


----------



## StackAttack

You guys are pretty confident...this is a team that beat us by 20 points...I don't doubt we'll take the series, but sweep? Nah...


----------



## Jet

Im thinking the Mavs in 6, but all 6 games will end closely. The PG position is basically depleted for the Mavs now, since DA got injured tonight.


----------



## StackAttack

DA'll be ready for Game 1, believe me. He's a special guy.


----------



## xray

*No. 4 Dallas vs. No. 5 Memphis  * 

( eastern times )

Sunday, April 23 Memphis at Dallas 9:30 p.m. 

Wednesday, April 26 Memphis at Dallas 8 p.m. 

Saturday, April 29 Dallas at Memphis 5:30 p.m. 

Monday, May 1 Dallas at Memphis TBA 
Wednesday, May 3 Memphis at Dallas TBA* 
Friday, May 5 Dallas at Memphis TBA* 
Sunday, May 7 Memphis at Dallas TBA* 

*-if necessary


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs-Grizzlies series could be a grind
Mavericks hope first round is a defensive tuneup for Spurs



02:59 AM CDT on Thursday, April 20, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


The Mavericks expect their first-round playoff series against Memphis to look a lot like last year's opening round against Houston – except without the two opening home losses. 

The Grizzlies allow the fewest points per game in the NBA (88.4) and with the Mavericks focusing on defense, the series figures to fall into the grind-it-out variety. 

That's great news for the Mavericks because it will be a better primer for a possible second-round date with San Antonio than had they faced the up-tempo Los Angeles Clippers. 

"We think a lot of the things that happened in the playoffs against a tough, hard-nosed Houston Rocket defensive team, we're going to see some similar things in this playoff because Memphis is really tough-minded defensively," coach Avery Johnson said Wednesday. "The more you watch them on film, the scarier it gets. 

"They sit on all your plays. You got to move the ball against them. They can shut down our offense if we don't play well offensively. It's going to be a very, very tough series." 

What the Grizzlies don't have is Tracy McGrady, who confounded the Mavericks in the first round last season. But they are not without firepower. And at least one impartial observer believes the Grizzlies are on the verge of becoming playoff-savvy. 

Although they have never won a playoff game, the Grizzlies will be in the playoffs for the third straight season and they are building their franchise the right way, ABC and ESPN analyst Bill Walton said. 

"They're a very good team that has brilliant leadership and coaching," Walton said. "Pavel Podkolzin from Siberia was closer to the NBA than Memphis was until Jerry West got there. 

"In four years, Jerry's gotten them in the playoffs three times. And [Mike] Fratello is a great basketball coach. Together, they've done what San Antonio does. Character counts. They got good guys in there, got rid of the problem guys, and it's worked." 

Johnson said he's more worried about his team than the Grizzlies. Health will be an issue. Devin Harris has played just seven games since the All-Star Game because of a strained left quad. There is a chance he won't be ready to play in Game 1 on Sunday. 

Neither is Marquis Daniels recovered from a left hamstring problem. 

But the Mavericks are far ahead of where they were last season when they went down 0-2 to Houston last April. 

"I think we're better defensively and much more physical," Johnson said. "We're a little bit more mature and a little bit more experienced and a little bit more tougher minded." 

Another important factor, at least in the eyes of Jerry Stackhouse, is Memphis' proximity to Dallas. The Mavericks will not have to worry about three-hour plane flights or time differences. 

"We don't have to deal with staying on the West Coast for an extra day or traveling overnight to get home," Stackhouse said. "That's big for us, I think." 

Also on the Mavericks' side – at least in theory – is the schedule. Starting on Sunday instead of Saturday means an extra day of rest for the injured players. 

"It could be a good thing all the way around – if we use it to our advantage," Johnson said. "A lot of things were supposed to be in our favor last year and things didn't go our way. That was a great learning experience." 

And it was a lesson they hope not to repeat. 

E-mail [email protected].


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Grizzlies putting together playoff mindset

With Dallas locked in, Memphis gets focused
By Don Wade

They are supposed to be big underdogs in the playoffs. They are not talking like it. 
"We ain't gonna back down from nobody," said Grizzlies point guard Bobby Jackson.
"Just because people count you out and don't give you any love ... how about making them all fools?" said Eddie Jones. 
Yes, it's now definite. The Grizzlies will play Dallas in the first round of the playoffs. That was settled Tuesday night at FedExForum when the Grizzlies -- with Pau Gasol inactive because of a sore left foot -- beat the Los Angeles Clippers 101-95. 

The Grizzlies are now 48-33 and the Clippers are 46-35. Each team has one meaningless game left, the Grizzlies playing at Minnesota tonight. 

The Clippers got what they wanted: to remain the No. 6 seed in the Western Conference and get a first-round date with No. 3 seed and Northwest Division champion Denver Nuggets. Because the Clippers have a better record than the Nuggets, they'll have home-court advantage. 

"We got a chance," Clippers guard Cuttino Mobley said. 

So do the Grizzlies, who as the No. 5 seed, start the playoffs this weekend in Dallas against the No. 4 seed Mavericks (60-21). 

In theory, the Grizzlies could have tried to "tank" Tuesday's game and then they would have been tied with the Clippers with one game to go. But given the Clippers' preference for having the home-court advantage, it's difficult to imagine them not finding a way to lose tonight in their season finale at Dallas. The Clippers didn't play Sam Cassell or Chris Kaman on Tuesday, and Corey Maggette missed his seventh straight game. 

It also would have been just about mission impossible for the Grizzlies to lose at Minnesota tonight against a Timberwolves team that quit on the season long ago. Not that they were thinking in that direction. 

"At Duke, Coach K taught us that you can't massage matchups," Shane Battier said. "You can't trick the system into making it favorable for you." 

Grizzlies skeptics not only will point out they are still in search of their first playoff win after getting swept in successive seasons by San Antonio and Phoenix, but that they went just 1-3 against the Mavericks during the regular season. After winning at Dallas in the first meeting on Nov. 26 -- 112-92 as Gasol scored 36 points and grabbed 15 rebounds -- the Grizzlies have lost three straight by as little as one point and by as many as 10. 

After the victory at Dallas, Dirk Nowitzki said something to the effect of, "Gasol's good, but he's not as good we make him look." 

That comment inspired Jackson to defend Gasol and to call Nowitzki the "softest guy in the industry." 

The next time the teams met, Nowitzki dropped 35 points on the Griz in a 90-83 Mavericks win at FedExForum and he admitted the comment provided extra motivation. 

"We shouldn't get into wrestling matches or trash-talking," Jackson said. "In the playoffs, it's who plays the hardest." 

The playoffs are also about keeping your cool when the other team goes on a red-hot run. Jackson and Jones have been on playoff teams that have survived those kinds of runs. The Grizzlies no doubt face some high-noon showdown moments in Big D regardless of what time of day they play. 

Jones' advice: Don't panic. Be patient. 

"We understand who we are as a team," Jones said. "We just have to focus on keeping our heads screwed on right." 

Center Lorenzen Wright senses a difference already because of experience of Jackson and Jones. Wright believes the question is no longer will the Grizzlies win a game, but when will they get their first win, what will the effect be? 

"We're looking forward to it now," Wright said. "It's so much different from a year ago, it's amazing. We are a different team. It's not going to be easy by a long stretch, we know that. That's the mind-frame everybody has. And that's a good mind-frame to have."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Overview:

It should be a more interesting series than a lot of people think. No matter how good of an offensive ballclub that you are, you don't get as many good looks in the playoffs. As the series goes on, you get fewer and fewer fast breaks. 
There are only two players in this series that are in the top 12 of any major offensive categories. Dirk Nowitzki makes it in scoring and free-throw percentage. Jerry Stackhouse also makes it in free-throw percentage. No Memphis player is on any of those lists. 

I think that home-court advantage means more in the playoffs than it does in the regular season. 
What to expect from the Mavs:

Avery Johnson has done a good job of getting them to play some defense. That's the main thing that I see in their ballclub and that's probably the only thing that they've lacked in the previous three or four seasons. They've got to run to win. 
Josh Powell has been impressive in his last few games out, rebounding and playing defense. That could help them in the playoffs, because it is going to hard for them to not lose ground when Dirk is out of the game. 

If Dirk gets in foul trouble, they've got a real problem. 


What to expect from the Grizzlies:

Mike Fratello is an excellent coach. I like his experience in this type of situation. 
They've got two or three guys that they can put on Dirk and maybe slow him down. If Shane Battier gets in foul trouble, they can throw Lorenzen Wright and Hakim Warrick on Dirk. So they've got a few fouls to give. 

With Battier, Pau Gasol and Jake Tsakalidis, the rebounding could go their way. If Memphis can control the boards and just give Dallas one shot, it could be a surprise. They don't necessarily have to run to win. When you've got a situation like that in the playoffs, I always favor the team that can score without running. 

The more I look at it, I like Fratello's chances of defending Dallas a little bit better than Dallas defending Memphis. I just don't know whether Chucky Atkins can handle Jason Terry. 

Mike Miller can blow you out in a ball game, just like Terry for Dallas. Eddie Jones and Miller are dangerous. 


X-Factors:

Eddie Jones is an X-factor. And Bobby Jackson coming off the bench. If he has a series like he did playing for Sacramento, he could be an X-factor as well. 
Who's gonna score in the middle for Dallas? Can Erick Dampier do anthing? He's got to be a horse on the boards, because I think Memphis can win because of their strength on the boards. 


Prediction:

Memphis has got a shot, but I think that Dallas, with the home court advantage and with the talent that they've got, will win this series. It may go seven and if does, it goes back to Dallas and Dallas wins. 
Dallas in seven. 

Bill Fitch coached 25 seasons in the NBA for the Cavaliers, Celtics, Rockets, Nets and Clippers. He accumulated 944 victories and won a championship with the Celtics in 1981. He was named one of the Top 10 Coaches in NBA History in 1996. Coach Fitch will be providing analysis for NBA.com throughout the playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh

Kudos to you for compiling the articles and insights.

My only input would be that I would be extremely disappointed if Dallas doesn't take the series in 5 games. DAL has matched very well with MEM this season, even though DAL did take one on the chin in the first game blowout loss.

What sticks in my mind is the one-point win DAL had in MEM. Yes, it was a small win margin, but DAL was on back-to-back home-and-away games that ended at a rested MEM. That was great performance by the Mavs, and I would be shocked to think that DAL doesn't bring that type of performance to the playoffs.

If my memory serves me right, Devin Harris had limited playing time and contribution in that game...

If DAL can beat MEM on tired legs, they better handle MEM....

Once again, kudos for the thread!


----------



## xray

*A playoff upset?*  

By Matthew Ross 

The Grizz 

Memphis is the best defensive team in the Western Conference and they’ll go up against a team that has always thought of offense first in the Mavericks. The Grizzlies are lead by Pau Gasol, a seven-footer that can play either power forward or center. Memphis is much more effective when he lines up at the four position, and with the emergence of Jake Tsakalidis in the middle, they can now utilize Gasol more in the power forward role. 

Add in great pieces such as Eddie Jones, Mike Miller and Shane Battier, and you have a deep and experienced team on your hands. 

Head coach Mike Fratello has always preached defense first to his teams and this will only help Memphis in the playoffs. 

The Grizzlies will take on a Dallas opponent that was so close to capturing the number one overall seed. However, we believe the Mavs are soft, not physical enough to compete with the tougher squads in the Association. Yes, Dirk Nowitski had an MVP-caliber season, but he is the end-all for this team and we just don’t see him carrying them all by himself. If the Grizzlies can shut down Jason Terry, which I think they can, then they stand a good chance of winning this series. 

Defense wins championships and Dallas isn’t there yet. Memphis’ style is conducive for success in the postseason and we believe it’ll happen here. 

Take Memphis in six games. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:

Just an opposing point of view, which can be healthy if taken constructively


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Speaking of health: Memphis' Pau Gasol has been bothered by a left foot injury, but the Mavericks aren't buying any of it. 

"He'll play, and he'll be 100 percent," Johnson said. 

Upset sprinter: Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki raced each other in a wind sprint after practice, with Nowitzki winning, much to the surprise of assistant coach Del Harris and others, Terry included. 

"That was totally unexpected," Terry said, before adding, "Next time, I won't give him that two-second head start."


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Speaking of health: Memphis' Pau Gasol has been bothered by a left foot injury, but the Mavericks aren't buying any of it.
> 
> "He'll play, and he'll be 100 percent," Johnson said.


LOL... kinda make you think whether or not Josh Howard's back is REALLY tightening up...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... kinda make you think whether or not Josh Howard's back is REALLY tightening up...


sounds like me on a friday night trying to convince my manager Im sick enough to go home :smilewink


----------



## xray

*No. 4 Dallas vs. No. 5 Memphis*

Last year, the Grizzlies ran into a buzz saw known as the Suns and got sliced. This year, Memphis faces a decidedly less-frantic Mavericks squad. Still, Memphis' often-struggling offense is going to have headaches trying to keep up with Dallas, and Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry will knock down enough shots to carry their squad. If you're watching this one, make sure to check for two of the best and most versatile role players in the league when Shane Battier matches up with Josh Howard. 

*Dime's prediction: Mavericks in five. *


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Grizzlies are playing possum with Gasol. He'll be playing, without a doubt, and he'll be giving it all he's got. I'm not buying what they're selling.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Grizzlies are playing possum with Gasol. He'll be playing, without a doubt, and he'll be giving it all he's got. I'm not buying what they're selling.


Every team has a grocery list to report this time a year, and rarely is it serious.


----------



## xray

*Schedule aside, Grizzlies on roll*

*Memphis brings 8-1 record in April into tonight's Game 1*

By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News 


The Mavericks' first-round opponent, the Memphis Grizzlies, could be considered one of the hot teams coming into the playoffs. 

Memphis won eight of its last nine games. But closer inspection reveals that seven of its last nine opponents finished under .500 and an eighth, the Los Angeles Clippers, seemed disinterested in the 81st game of the season. 

Still, good teams should go 8-1 against that kind of competition – and the Grizzlies did. 

"We knew they were a good team even if they would have lost five of their last six; it doesn't matter," Dirk Nowitzki said after Saturday's practice. Game 1 is tonight at American Airlines Center. "The playoffs are like a new season. We understand we have our hands full with the way they played. It's a tough matchup for us." 

The Mavericks won the season series, 3-1, including a 97-87 victory in the finale Feb. 23 at AAC.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm wondering...should we give Devin more time? I have no doubt we'll win the series without him, but assuming we see the Spurs in the second round, we'll definitely need him then. The last thing we want to do is trigger another injury in a series during which we're really not gonna need him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs take down Memphis, 103-93


11:46 PM CDT on Sunday, April 23, 2006
Associated Press



DALLAS – The Dallas Mavericks weren't about to give away their home-court advantage so easily this year. 

Having opened last year's playoffs with two home losses, the Mavericks shredded the NBA's stingiest defense with 60 first-half points and got key baskets when they needed them the rest of the way in a 103-93 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies in the opener of their first-round series Sunday night. 

Dirk Nowitzki led Dallas with 31 points – 19 coming in the early surge – yet what really won this for Dallas was its energy and its depth. Backup center Erick Dampier exemplified both with 12 points, 12 rebounds and plays like a crowd-thrilling dunk off a loose ball just before halftime and an offensive rebound that turned into a three-point play early in the fourth quarter. 

Memphis hung on as long it could considering its star player, Pau Gasol, missed all five shots he took in the first half. He swished a jumper at the start of the third quarter and scored 13 in the period, helping the Grizzlies get within 75-74. 

But Marquis Daniels, another Dallas reserve, answered immediately with a powerful baseline dunk, sparking a rally that culminated in him taking a steal all the way for a finger-roll layup that made it 96-82. On Memphis' next possession, Jake Tsakilidis committed a foul and was hit with a technical for complaining. 

The frustration was understandable – the Grizzlies are now 0-9 in their postseason history, extending what already was the wrong kind of league record. After being swept by San Antonio and Phoenix the last two years, they were hoping that coming into the playoffs on an 8-1 roll would change their luck. 

Memphis' next chance comes in Game 2 on Wednesday night.


----------



## xray

Good showing from the home team. :clap: 

I wonder if Reggie Miller got tired of Dick Stockton calling a different game? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

I wonder if the Mavs are feeling pressure after seeing the Spurs' dismantling of the Kings...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tone set by Terry, Mavs guards
Jet felt group needed to be more assertive, and it happened



04:51 AM CDT on Monday, April 24, 2006
By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News 


Jason Terry said he wanted the Mavericks point guards to set the tone for this series. 

After Sunday's Game 1, his plan to be assertive seems to be working. 

Dallas' top guards outplayed Memphis' group in the 103-93 victory, and two fourth-quarter plays symbolized the night. 

Midway through the quarter, Memphis' Bobby Jackson lost the ball while bumping into a teammate. 

Terry picked up the loose ball and went the length of the floor for an uncontested dunk, bringing the crowd at American Airlines Center to its feet. 

Later, Marquis Daniels stole a pass in the lane and went coast-to-coast, floating untouched for a layup to push Dallas ahead, 96-82. 

Timeout, Memphis. 

As Daniels approached the bench, he was greeted by veteran point guard Darrell Armstrong, second-year point guard Devin Harris and forward Josh Howard. The three players, who were on the bench at the time, were smiling and jumping on Daniels. 

For the night, Terry, the starter, finished with 20 points and four assists. 

Daniels, just getting his rhythm after battling a strained neck for most of the season, finished with 13 points, two steals and three assists in 25 minutes. 

Harris, who missed 29 games because of leg injuries, finally played extended minutes. 

Harris was on the court 11 minutes, and while he didn't score, he showed range and flexibility driving to the basket. 

"Now, I just have to work on being effective," Harris said. 

Memphis' guards struggled. 

Starter Chucky Atkins finished with four points in 15 minutes before fouling out with 3:22 to play. 

Atkins fouled out with 3:22 remaining and walked to the bench with some choice words for the referees. 

Jackson, who was booed at times by the crowd, probably remembering his days with the Kings, finished with 11 points in 32 minutes. He also had five turnovers. 

"Memphis has some great guards, and we did a good job of containing them," Daniels said. We made it tough on them as much as possible. I was just looking to be a scorer and be aggressive to open it up for Dirk [Nowitzki] and Jason Terry and [Jerry] Stackhouse." 

So that assertiveness Terry was looking for came through, and the Mavs don't have to worry about being down 0-2 as they were 

last season against Houston. 

The Mavericks took care of business in taking a 1-0 series lead. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dampier checks in with double-double
Center comes off bench to contribute 12 points, 12 rebounds



01:48 AM CDT on Monday, April 24, 2006
By RACHEL COHEN / The Dallas Morning News 


Erick Dampier will have to play more games like this to completely earn coach Avery Johnson's forgiveness for last season's playoff struggles. 

"What you saw tonight, I don't think you saw in one playoff game [last year]," Johnson said. "He's still paying me back." 

Dampier had 12 points and 12 rebounds in Sunday night's 103-93 win over the Memphis Grizzlies in Game 1 of their first-round playoff series. The Mavericks are 11-1 this season when he hits double digits in points, 22-5 when he reaches the mark in rebounds and 8-0 when he does both. 

Numbers like these can't be a coincidence, can they? 

"I've always said when he's active, clogging the paint defensively, offensively keeping balls alive for us, giving us second-chance opportunities, we're a different team," Dirk Nowitzki said. 

The Mavericks outrebounded Memphis, 40-29, including a 15-7 edge on the offensive glass. Dallas scored 16 second-chance points. 

One of the game's biggest plays was exactly the kind of contribution the Mavericks want from Dampier. Dallas led, 85-78, early in the fourth quarter, and the Grizzlies didn't look like they were going away. 

With the shot clock winding down, Jason Terry had to force up a 3-pointer that clanked off the rim. But Dampier had position inside. He pulled down the offensive rebound, made the putback and drew a foul. Dampier, a 59.1 percent free throw shooter, then completed the 3-point play to give the Mavericks an 88-78 lead with 9:51 left. 

Not long after, fans were happily filing to the exits with a comfortable win all but secured. 

Dampier played 33 minutes off the bench and hit 4-of-7 field goals and all four of his free throws. Seven of his rebounds came on the offensive end. He added two blocks and two steals. 

"It's going to be very important for me to come out and be consistent with it," Dampier said, "and try to duplicate that effort each and every night." 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Game 1 notebook


04:05 AM CDT on Monday, April 24, 2006
From Staff Reports 



Harris returns with some zip in his step 

Devin Harris, who has played in only seven games since the All-Star break because of a strained quadriceps, sprang off the bench with just over seven minutes left in the first quarter and showed a lot of the explosiveness that has become his trademark. 

Harris played 11 minutes, offsetting three turnovers with two assists, two steals and a rebound. 
Rest assured the coaching staff was keeping a close eye on Harris. 

"Devin wants to have more of an impact on the playoffs than he had last year," coach Avery Johnson said. "It's not going to happen in one game. He's probably not going to be as good tonight as he may be in the third game. 

"We don't want him to try to get back what he thinks he could have done last year and what he's missed out on the last 25 games all in one night by going too fast. We just want him to be solid in whatever minutes he can give us." 

Harris passed the first test. 

Eddie Sefko 


Grizzlies' Gasol returns after two-game break 

Memphis forward Pau Gasol, who missed the final two games of the regular season with a sore left foot and knee, was in the starting lineup for Game 1. 

Gasol finished with 24 points on 8-of-18 shooting. 

"You have to take some of his space," Mavericks guard Adrian Griffin said of Gasol. "I've never played against someone with as big a wing span. He's a great passer, but we did a good job of pushing him around." 

Grizzlies coach Mike Fratello said given the 23 games Gasol missed last year with a bad foot, the injury is a concern. Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said he anticipates Gasol is completely healthy and the Grizzlies were simply giving him some rest before the playoffs. 

And Gasol? 

"It's still there," the forward said when asked about his foot and knee before Game 1. 

David Moore and Calvin Watkins 


Mavericks get lift from their bench 

The Mavericks' bench outscored the Memphis reserves, 39-32. Jerry Stackhouse led the way with 14 points in 32 minutes. Of the four bench players who participated, three scored. 

Marquis Daniels scored 13 points and Erick Dampier added 12. 

"Those guys were the difference," starter Adrian Griffin said. "Those guys brought a lot of energy." 

Calvin Watkins 


Diop gets first taste of playoff atmosphere 

Mavericks center DeSagana Diop finally made it to the playoffs when he started Game 1. 

"I've never been there," he said. "People are telling me how fans aren't going to be the same. I watched the Cleveland game [Saturday]. Cleveland never got that loud [when he was there]." 

Before every game, Diop gets an earful from Darrell Armstrong. It's not really a strategy session, but a moment to focus on the task at hand. 

"It's like a ritual," Armstrong said. "I always grab Gana from the back of his shoulders, like he's a boxer. I just tell him to play with energy." 

After Cleveland's LeBron James made his playoff debut with a triple-double, Armstrong said the Mavericks have somewhat lower expectations for Diop. 

"He can get a triple-single as long as he gets the blocks we need," Armstrong said. 

Eddie Sefko 


Mavericks won't have to climb out of 0-2 hole 

The first order of business for the Memphis Grizzlies is to win one playoff game, which would be one more than they have in franchise history. 

Avery Johnson agrees completely. 

"We're just trying to win one, too," Johnson said at Sunday's shootaround. "We've been here before and we don't like the results we had last year." 

The Mavericks fell behind 2-0 against Houston in the first round last season. 

Eddie Sefko 


Three's a crowd at bustling AAC 

It was a busy morning at American Airlines Center. 

Memphis was working out on the main court, the Mavericks were working out on their practice court and the Colorado Avalanche was dressing in its locker room. The NHL team left its gear in the arena after Saturday's Game 1, then came by to get the equipment and take a bus to practice. 

David Moore 


Memphis media guides are not right on time 

There were no Memphis Grizzlies postseason guides in the media room before Game 1. Instead, there was this note: "Due to a shipping error, we won't have any Memphis playoff guides available until Game 2." 

Talk about poor advertising. The Grizzlies play their games in FedEx Forum. Whatever happened to next-day delivery? 

David Moore 


Briefly ... 

The Mavericks improved to 8-4 in playoff openers. ... Memphis is 0-9 all time in the postseason. ... The Mavericks are 22-5 this season when Dirk Nowitzki scores at least 30 points. He had 31 in Game 1. ... The Mavericks had a 40-29 rebounding edge, improving to 21-3 this season when getting at least 10 more rebounds than their opponent.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Griz fall in series opener as Mavericks control boards early, cruise to the finish*


The postseason is no place to get caught in a vacuum. 
And if the Grizzlies keep allowing the Dallas Mavericks to enjoy a Hoover-brand effort on the glass, then they'll get gobbled up in a short first-round playoff series. 
There is only one thing the Grizzlies could take from their 103-93 Game 1 loss Sunday night in American Airlines Center. 

They must work a lot harder to give themselves a chance at winning Game 2. Dallas took a 1-0 lead in the best-of-seven series behind a 40-29 rebounding advantage, and Dirk Nowitzki's 31-point, 11-rebound effort. 

Pau Gasol finished with 24 points, and Eddie Jones chipped in 16 points for the Griz, who will get plenty of time to think about their mistakes. 

Game 2 isn't until Wednesday in American Airlines Center, and the outcome won't be any different if the Griz don't play better defense. They also must put a body on the likes of Mavs center Erick Dampier, who finished with 12 points and 12 rebounds off the bench. 

Dallas had five players score in double figures. Memphis, meanwhile, wasn't sharp on offense. The Griz gave up 28 points off their 19 turnovers, and really lost their grip in the fourth quarter. 

They began the quarter with five turnovers and missed six of their first eight shots. The Mavs took advantage, racing up and down the court for easy baskets. Dallas manufactured a 15-4 run and led 98-82 with five minutes left to play. 

In the end, this was a similar showing to start a playoff series as the Grizzlies' previous two. The Griz lost by 11 points against Phoenix in the playoff opener last season and limped around San Antonio following a 24-point Game 1 drubbing in 2004. 

The Griz emerged from their locker room and delivered an inspired performance in the third period after a shameful display on the glass. They stared at the wrong side of a 24-6 rebounding disparity at halftime and then worked to correct it. 

Gasol, who had just three points and one rebound at the half, scored 13 points that kept the Griz within reach of an upset. They trailed 83-78 entering the final frame after Gasol got a floater in the lane to fall at the end of the third. 

An 11-2 run capped by Gasol's two free throws brought the Griz back from a 10-point deficit, and sliced the Mavs' lead to 75-74 with 3:27 left in the third. 

The Grizzlies played at a comfortable pace until the latter stages of the first half. Dallas took a 60-51 lead into the intermission mainly because they sped up the game by dominating the boards and beating Memphis to every loose ball. 

Mike Miller's 3-pointer just before halftime took a little sting off the hurting they received by the Mavericks. But the basket couldn't cover up the Grizzlies' feeble play. 

Take the Mavericks last basket of the half. Adrian Griffin dove to the floor to wrestle with Miller for a loose ball. Griffin came away with it, and Dampier ended up cruising to the basket for an uncontested slam dunk. 

The play sent the arena into a frenzy as the Mavs emphatically completed a 23-12 run. 

Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels and Jason Terry each connected on 3-pointers during the Mavs' most decisive run of the half. Dallas did the damage mostly with Nowitzki. He was on the floor but looked for teammates to score at the point. 

Behind early chants of "M-V-P!," Nowitzki scored 13 points in the first period. He beat an array of Grizzlies defenders with mid-range jumpers. 

Gasol got off to a slow start, and didn't have a field goal in the first half. 

He threw up a wild hook shot on his first touch. His next shot attempt was off the mark over DeSagana Diop's reach. Then, Gasol dribbled the ball out of bounds.The Mavs seemed content with forcing Gasol to beat them with jump shots. Dallas only sent a double team when Gasol got near the rim. 

The Spaniard missed his first five shot attempts even though one was a half-court heave following a botched pick-and-roll with Bobby Jackson as the first quarter came to a close. 

It was a rough start for Miller, too. He picked up two fouls in three minutes and had to take a seat as the Griz fell behind 28-22 after the first 12 minutes.


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dampier checks in with double-double
> Center comes off bench to contribute 12 points, 12 rebounds


That's what I'm talkin' about! :clap: 



Dragnsmke1 said:


> Erick Dampier will have to play more games like this to completely earn coach Avery Johnson's forgiveness for last season's playoff struggles.
> 
> "What you saw tonight, I don't think you saw in one playoff game [last year]," Johnson said. "He's still paying me back."


I like that, unlike Nellie, Avery will think and say what the fan wants. :curse: 



Dragnsmke1 said:


> "It's going to be very important for me to come out and be consistent with it," Dampier said, "and try to duplicate that effort each and every night."


How 'bout we honor the rest of your contract if you do? :angel:


----------



## xray

*Wanted: Gasol to play like an All-Star* 

Nikki Boertman
The Commercial Appeal 

DALLAS -- Someday, the Memphis Grizzlies will win a playoff game. 
But it will not come on a night when their star player doesn't get a bucket until the second half. 

It will not come on a night when they decline to rebound. 
It will not come on a night when they give the opposition a 24-minute head start. 

Someday, the Memphis Grizzlies will win a playoff game. 

But they're going to have to, you know, show up. 

The Mavericks extended the Grizzlies playoff losing streak to nine with a 103-93 win at American Airlines Arena Sunday night. 

No, it's not fair to attribute all nine losses to this group. But as Erick Dampier once said, life isn't fair. 

What? 

It wasn't Dampier who said that? 

Well, he just wrenched it away from whomever did. 

The Grizzlies didn't particularly object, either. 

Because, like, Erick Dampier is big. 

Besides, fair or unfair, the incredible, expanding playoff losing streak is how this team is defined. 

They aren't even the Memphis Grizzlies anymore. They're the Memphis Grizzlies Who Have Never Won A Playoff Game. 

Small wonder nobody gives them a chance to win this series. That would involve four wins. 

That's one win, plus another win, plus another win, plus another win. 

At the current rate, that will happen, uh, never. 

So the writers for the Dallas Morning News weighed in with their predictions Sunday morning and this is what they said: 

Eddie Sefko: "The Mavs yawn and gear up for the Spurs." 

Kevin Sherrington; "A nice tuneup for the Spurs." 

David Moore: "Pau, pulled pork and Graceland are temporary diversions." 

Gerry Fraley: "Mavs biggest problem is getting tickets for everyone to go to Graceland. 

Kevin Blackistone: "A team that hit the 60-win mark won't have trouble with a franchise that has never won a playoff game." 

Fighting words, eh? 

Except the Grizzlies didn't fight. 

They didn't scrap for loose balls, didn't play defense and absolutely, positively didn't rebound. 

The first half rebounding numbers: 24-6. 

That's not a misprint. Twenty-four to six! 

The Grizzlies were ducking rebounds the way the Clippers ducked the fifth-seed. 

The Grizzlies dance team could have done better than that. 

And the junior dance team. 

And the junior, junior dance team. 

There is no junior, junior dance team? 

So, what's your point? 

The junior, junior dance team could certainly have scored as many first-half buckets (0) as Gasol. 

The following players had field goals before the Grizzlies superstar: Shane Battier, Jake Tsakalidis, Eddie Jones, Bobby Jackson, Mike Miller, Lorenzen Wright, Brian Cardinal and Chucky Atkins. 

That doesn't include the six Mavericks, so it was 14 players after all. 

Meanwhile, Dirk Nowitski dropped in 19 first-half points. He had 31 points and 11 rebounds on the night. 

One superstar played like a superstar. 

One did not. 

Yes, Gasol made a nice little comeback in the second half, and so did the Grizzlies, for a while. 

At one point, they even had the lead down to a single-point. 

Whereupon the Mavericks decided to look like the Mavericks again. The Grizzlies decided to look like the Grizzlies Who Have Never Won A Playoff Game. 

And if that's harsh, well, here's Nowitzki's take on the evening. 

"The playoffs are tougher," he said. 

Someone tell the Griz! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Nowitzki taking responsibility on his shoulders as Mavs begin championship chase*

Don Wade

DALLAS -- When you're as good as Dirk Nowitzki, there comes a point where the points -- and he's scored more playoff points than anyone in franchise history -- just don't matter. 
In fact, the older Nowitzki gets -- he turns 28 this June and is in his eighth NBA season -- the more he feels the truth of that sentiment. 

And the more he carries the weight of his team on his broad shoulders. 

Nowitzki averaged a career-best 26.6 points with 10.1 rebounds this season as Dallas won 60 games. The 7-foot German is a legitimate MVP candidate. 

But bigger than the MVP trophy he may or may not win is the burden of unfinished business. 

"It's all about winning the championship these days," Nowitzki said Saturday, on the eve of the Game 1 first-round matchup with the Grizzlies. "I've been in the playoffs seven years, been to the Western Conference finals. 

"Obviously, the regular season is fun. We won a lot of games. But now it really starts for us. We ultimately want to win it all. We've been working on it a long time, the franchise, the city, the owner. 

"Everybody's ready for it" 

Perhaps no one is more ready than Nowitzki himself. He's been in Dallas through all the changes, been here when Steve Nash was the point guard and Michael Finley was a big scorer, played with an Antoine (Walker) and an Antawn (Jamison). 

This is the fourth time in the past five years the Mavericks have won 57 or more games. They do not want it to be the fourth time that they fall short of the NBA Finals. 

"I think we got as good a shot as anybody," Nowitzki said. "We match up with all the teams pretty well. We've got to play better than last year in the playoffs. We weren't on top of our game." 

It all starts with Nowitzki, who did not play up to his potential in last season's playoffs and is still at a loss to explain why. 

"Besides last year, I (have) had great playoff runs," he said. "Last year, for some reason, I couldn't get going offensively, I couldn't make my shots. I'm not going to make excuses. It was disappointing. 

"The whole summer I was sitting on the loss against Phoenix." 

Truth is, whether Nowitzki wins the MVP trophy or not -- and many people seem to think the Suns' Steve Nash will repeat -- Nowitzki has proved what he can do in the regular season, that he's a front-line All-Star and one of the most difficult one-on-one match-ups in the league. 

Now it's time to prove something more: that he's a leader in the full sense of the word. 

Guard Adrian Griffin is in his second go-round with the Mavericks and he's seen a different Dirk, one willing to work as hard in the weight room as he does on his shot. 

"That just shows great leadership to everybody else, when your best player is dedicated on and off the court," Griffin said. "That makes you accountable also." 

Especially important now that it's playoff time, Nowitzki has become more demanding on-court at the end of close games. 

"In some games, he really wanted the ball," Griffin said. "When I was here the first time, you had three (main) guys and you didn't know which one would take the shot. What I've seen from Dirk (now) is give him the ball and 'I'm gonna make something happen.' 

"His role is more defined ... he's really accepted that challenge and has been putting forth the effort." 

Memphis fans now first think of Nowitzki for his comment after Pau Gasol's 36 points and 15 rebounds in a 20-point Grizzlies win at Dallas last November. What Nowitzki said then was basically, yeah, Gasol's good, but not as good as he looked in this game. 

The Grizzlies' Bobby Jackson then took up for Gasol before the next game between the two teams and called Nowitzki the "softest guy in the industry." 

Nowitzki responded with a 35-point night in a Dallas win at FedExForum. 

He says what he said about Gasol was "blown out of proportion." And what Jackson said about him was? 

"More than anything, I was just laughing it off," Nowitzki said Saturday. "If that's what Bobby thinks of me, that's fine. All I care about is what my teammates, and franchise and fans think of me." 

They all think a lot of Dirk Nowitzki. 

But he knows better than anyone that at this stage of his career, only one thing -- the ultimate thing -- will make them think even more.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk played like the Mvp.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

i dont remember the last time the crowd was that loud. good that they were chanting mvp at the aac, but they should have chanted it more than his first free throw(which he missed)


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I was more impressed with Terrys' *gangsta*... he showed no fear or hesitation in his shots and was penetrating very well...Damp also had a very good showing last night

*Stack* still pulls up too much and *Howard* still drives too hard then passes...keep driving and youll get the foul instead of a charge called...

*Diop* is just pure fun to watch play, hes gonna be a beast soon enough...

*Harris* has a lot of time to make up for he really didnt help but more importantly he didint hurt us

*Daniels* was perfect...deflecting passes getting key steals, never giving up on plays defensivly. When he and Howard get in thier prime they are gonna be monsters together, we must never trade them(givin the obvious of course


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I was more impressed with Terrys' *gangsta*... he showed no fear or hesitation in his shots and was penetrating very well...Damp also had a very good showing last night
> 
> *Stack* still pulls up too much and *Howard* still drives too hard then passes...keep driving and youll get the foul instead of a charge called...
> 
> *Diop* is just pure fun to watch play, hes gonna be a beast soon enough...
> 
> *Harris* has a lot of time to make up for he really didnt help but more importantly he didint hurt us
> 
> *Daniels* was perfect...deflecting passes getting key steals, never giving up on plays defensivly. When he and Howard get in thier prime they are gonna be monsters together, we must never trade them(givin the obvious of course


I was more impressed with Terrys man on man D, he looked like he was trying for once. He was playing agressive the whole game. And Devin with his key steals really gave us a lift. Also it was great to see Josh shooting well. Hope he doesnt get into foul trouble next game. Thats another weapon we need.


----------



## Seed

A bit late but Mavs in 5 
Dallas wins 2 at home then memphis wins #3 at home but the Mavs close it in the next 2 games.

So far I predicted right what the mavs would do in the first game. Next game I predict this:

1st Quarter
Mavs and Grizz get into some physical play ending with a low scoring affair. Mavs up by 5-10 points
2nd Quarter
Grizz come back and close within less than 5 before halftime
Halftime
Chuck and Kenny will act like the Memphis will win this game. While Dirk sees the halftime show in the locker room
3rd Quarter
Dirk goes insane with 10 points in less than 6 mins and the mavs start to roll
4th Quarter 
Dirk rests for a good 3-4 mins before coming back while the Memphis mount a huge comeback. The game will be close from here on out 

95 - 90 Dallas wins :clown:


----------



## Mavsfan4life

ive been looking for a pic where jason terry is dunking in a dallas jersey, anyone got one? i love when he dunks, then when he hits the ground, he sticks out his arms like its a jet.genius, pure genius


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Game 2*


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The going gets tougher for Mavs
Mavericks still have to prove themselves, but Game 1 play is a start



02:27 AM CDT on Tuesday, April 25, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


The Mavericks spent an entire season hearing how their perceived improvements in toughness and physicality would not be validated until the playoffs. 

So here we are, one game into what they hope will be a lengthy run in the postseason. And according to those who know best, the proving ground has not yet been dented with a pitchfork – much less a hard elbow to any Memphian's midsection, either. 

*"If you're asking me are they a physical team? No, I don't think they're a physical team," Grizzlies guard Bobby Jackson said Monday*, the day after the Mavs took a 1-0 lead in the best-of-7 first-round series. "But ... we're not a physical team, either. 

"When people go to the lane, you got to put some wood on them. That determines who's physical and who's not. And I don't think either one of these teams do that." 

Avery Johnson can't argue the point. He said the Mavericks "didn't earn any reputation" in Game 1. However, the Mavericks did show that they are better at dealing with physical situations as the playoffs opened. It was Memphis' Jake Tsakalidis who lost his cool and was hit with a technical foul in the fourth quarter. 

The Mavericks had weathered several scrums on the floor and in the paint and seemed more willing participants in those bump-and-grind sessions. Johnson said this is not a product of his take-no-guff history but a result of tough-minded players like Jerry Stackhouse, Dirk Nowitzki and Darrell Armstrong. 

"Stack doesn't take anything," Johnson said. "Dirk doesn't take anything. Armstrong, he'll beat a whole army by himself. And the head coach, too. So we got guys who feel strong about things out there on the court." 

Armstrong, indeed will take on the coaching staff, as he did before Game 1 when he and Del Harris got into a discussion about when the team was required to show up before Game 1. The coach won that battle, not surprisingly. 

In the playoffs, things are different, including having to arrive at the arena earlier. 

Similarly, the games are more rugged. Therefore, the Mavericks get the chance to prove they are tough enough, although Johnson needed several seconds to come up with an answer when confronted with that question. 

"I'm speechless," he said. "Toughness comes when you're hitting first and not always retaliating. We've improved in some of those areas." 

Some, but not all. A coach never wants his team to be pushed around. And the Mavericks are tougher than they have been. *Earlier this season, it was Jackson who said Nowitzki was the "softest player in the industry." * 
But Nowitzki doesn't think he or the Mavericks need to apologize for anything. 

"I think we're fine in that area," he said. "We got big guys to clog the paint and block some shots. And we got some tough-minded guys. We're not soft anymore." 

As opposed to the label they have been trying to shed for, oh, about the last 10 years. It's sort of like the Grizzlies trying to overcome the tag that they can't win in the postseason. You have to do it before you can get rid of the stigma. 

Same with the Mavericks' manhood, for which they yearn respect. 

Memphis' Shane Battier said the Mavericks are showing definite signs of growth when it comes to being more physical. 

"Toughness in this league is being able to stop people in the last five minutes of the game," he said. "That's why San Antonio and Detroit are so good." 

*Since the Mavericks held Memphis to 5-of-13 shooting and 15 points in the fourth quarter, that would seem to constitute improvement. * 
"I guess they realized that in this league, to get far in the playoffs, you have to be more physical and play better at the defensive end," said Pau Gasol. "I don't think they did that in the past. It doesn't matter if you do it in the regular season. You got to do it in the playoffs. That's when all the eyes are on you." 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Johnson trusts Daniels


08:19 PM CDT on Monday, April 24, 2006
By RACHEL COHEN / The Dallas Morning News 


Avery Johnson isn't sure where the perception came from that Marquis Daniels isn't "his guy." 

"The same guy that's not my guy, we spend time together," Johnson said, adding, "He's been very supportive of me as a coach, through the highs and the lows. Maybe we'll have to hug and do some real reality TV stuff so we can prove he's my guy." 

The third-year guard was one of the main guys for the Mavericks in Game 1 of their playoff series with the Memphis Grizzlies. Daniels scored 13 points on 6-of-9 shooting. 

His ability to drive to the basket can open up the outside for shooters like Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse. 

"The more open shots they get, the better it is for us," Daniels said. "If I can get to the basket and try to get those [defenders] closer in on me, it's better for us." 

Josh Howard was reminded of Daniels' playoff performance against Sacramento during their rookie season two years ago. 

"It's a big lift for us," Howard said. "We need that guy to come in and do things like that." 

*No comfort for Memphis: Grizzlies star Pau Gasol thought Nowitzki looked comfortable Sunday, an uncomfortable situation for Memphis. 

"We've got to get a little more on him, force him to penetrate a little more," Gasol said. "And then help weakside with other guys, just get him out of his rhythm." * 
No standing O from Barkley: Not everyone was impressed by Erick Dampier's double-double in Game 1. 

"If you get a standing ovation for getting 12 points, there is something wrong," never-shy TNT analyst Charles Barkley said of the crowd's response when the center left the game. "If I had scored 12 points, I would have gotten booed out of the building. My mother and grandmother would have called cussing me out." 

*Defense concerns Mavs: The Mavericks' defensive performance in the Game 1 victory calculated out to a rating of 54. They had been 10-22 when grading out below 60. Johnson emphasized that they can't expect to win again with that kind of effort. * 
Terry said most of the defensive breakdowns were individual. He saw one play on film when he had his hands on his knees instead of getting into his defensive stance. 

Briefly: *Stackhouse was allowed to miss Monday's practice for personal reasons*. Mavericks officials said Stackhouse, who had 14 points in Game 1, would rejoin the team for today's workout. ... *Johnson was pleased with how Devin Harris' strained quadriceps recovered from Sunday's game.* Johnson wants Harris to be able to play 16 to 18 strong minutes but doesn't think he's quite there yet. ... Up to 400 tickets to Game 2 will be made available tonight or Wednesday morning. Fans can check Mavs.com for details. 

Staff Writer Eddie Sefko contributed to this report. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Grizzlies' Jackson a king-sized problem
Just as he did with Sacramento, Memphis guard torments team



02:23 AM CDT on Tuesday, April 25, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


You could tell the moment that he entered Game 1 and was introduced to the sellout crowd at American Airlines Center. 

They all remember Bobby Jackson. How could they forget? 

Lasting memories of Jackson are of him in a Sacramento uniform, floating in 3-point shots and carving up the Mavericks with penetration, then smirking and talking about it afterward. 

That's who he was. And nothing's changed, except the uniform. 

"I'm not going to back down from anything," Jackson said Monday. "I think that's why they brought me and Eddie [Jones] in here. We know how to compete in the playoffs. That's what's going to separate us. 

"Don't give up on us. We didn't play our best basketball, even though we shot the ball extremely well. We can't commit 19 turnovers. That's what killed us." 

Jackson, 33, did his thing off the bench for the Grizzlies, just like he used to for the Kings when they were beating the Mavericks in two of three playoff series earlier this decade. He had 11 points, four assists and three rebounds in 33 minutes Sunday. He also had five of those 19 turnovers. 

And his demeanor and confidence remain his strongest assets. 

"That's who Bobby is," Memphis coach Mike Fratello said. "That's his style of play. He's a high-energy guy. He can be instant offense. He can cause havoc on the defensive end because he's got great hands and anticipation. It's like a personality trait. Everybody doesn't have that. But he does. 

"Darrell Armstrong has been in the league a lot of years. He's earned his stay because he's a fighter and he's got a great heart and he plays to his strengths. And that's kind of what Bobby does." 

Jackson, a former sixth man of the year, embraces his reputation as a tough-nosed player who can break your heart with a steal as quickly as he can with a 3-pointer. 

He said those Sacramento series against the Mavericks were tailor-made for him. 

"It's just the way I play," he said. "The style Dallas played, I was accustomed to it – up and down, shoot whenever you're open. That's totally different than here [in Memphis]. Everybody knows how I play. I like a challenge." 

Down 1-0, he and the Grizzlies seem to have one. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *Game 2*


Might we see a different game? Look for the Griz to make a concerted effort to get Pau off, while trying to knock Dirk off his shot. These stratagies can backfire, of course; it makes it easier for both the Mavs' offense and defense.

That's why it's better to lead a series than trail, imo. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> Might we see a different game? Look for the Griz to make a concerted effort to get Pau off, while trying to knock Dirk off his shot. These stratagies can backfire, of course; it makes it easier for both the Mavs' offense and defense.
> 
> That's why it's better to lead a series than trail, imo. :biggrin:


I hope they do try to get a lot more physical with Dirk...get him ready for SA and get him to the free throw line...Get the refs used to blowing the whistle for Dirk...


----------



## xray

Some facts from game 1....

*By the numbers  * 

The Grizzlies actually outshot Dallas 53.3 percent to 45.9 percent in Game 1. During the 12 times in the regular season when the Mavericks' opponents shot 50 percent or better, Dallas was 4-8. The Mavs were 12-18 in the regular season when shooting a lower percentage than their opponent. 

The Mavericks' 12 steals in Game 1 were more than they had in any game during the 2005 playoffs. 

Nowitzki scored 31 points in Game 1; in the 2005 playoffs, which included 13 games, he scored 30 or more (34 in Game 5 at Phoenix) only once. 

The Grizzlies shot 43-percent from 3-point range in Game 1, and that usually bodes well. The Mavs' record was 14-13 this season when opponents shot 40 percent or better from deep. 

Griz guard Mike Miller attempted just five shots and converted three in Game 1. He finished with nine points, which was his playoff average on 40-percent shooting over 16 career postseason games. 

The Griz actually outscored the Mavs in the paint, 42-28, in Game 1 despite losing the offensive rebounding battle, 15-7.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

during game 2, i want to see more diop. also if josh powell is the supposed to be the backup power foward, why didnt he get any mins?


----------



## xray

Mavsfan4life said:


> during game 2, i want to see more diop. also if josh powell is the supposed to be the backup power foward, why didnt he get any mins?


TRUST


----------



## Mavsfan4life

bray1967 said:


> TRUST



wtf? is that a agree, a disagree?that wasnt even a stfu.what was that?


----------



## xray

Mavsfan4life said:


> wtf? is that a agree, a disagree?that wasnt even a stfu.what was that?


You asked why Powell wasn't seeing minutes. It may be impossible to get into Avery's head, but I believe Josh is further down the bench, at least to start this series. Dirk played 45 minutes in game one.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

bray1967 said:


> You asked why Powell wasn't seeing minutes. It may be impossible to get into Avery's head, but I believe Josh is further down the bench, at least to start this series. Dirk played 45 minutes in game one.


i think it would be smarter to play him this series, so you have other players off the bench (i.e.:a daniels a stack) fresh comming into the next series.im just not getting his gameplan. play your hearts out in the first round to get a sweep, then end up getting to tired to play the spurs?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I think Powell will be used in a more, "if Gasol or Duncan is destrying us on the inside you go thug it up a little and use up those 6 fouls"


----------



## xray

Mavsfan4life said:


> i think it would be smarter to play him this series, so you have other players off the bench (i.e.:a daniels a stack) fresh comming into the next series.im just not getting his gameplan. play your hearts out in the first round to get a sweep, then end up getting to tired to play the spurs?


I know what you're saying...Avery's going to stud mountain right now. Definetly didn't want a repeat of last season's debacle (0-2). 

Who knows? Powell may get 25 minutes in game 2. :clown:


----------



## Mavsfan4life

but i mean i shouldnt doubt the coach of the year now should i? he prob has something up his sleeve, well he better!


----------



## Seed

well the mavs don't play for 3 days so its not like rest was a big priority for the 1st game


----------



## Mavsfan4life

Seed said:


> well the mavs don't play for 3 days so its not like rest was a big priority for the 1st game


i didnt say anything about the first game. im talking about after we kicked the grizzlies and their **** to the curb.


----------



## mavsmania41

I want to send a message to Memphis tonight, too bad the Stars cant beat the Avs. I was wanting both teams to win a title in the same year.


----------



## xray

mavsmania41 said:


> I want to send a message to Memphis tonight, too bad the Stars cant beat the Avs. I was wanting both teams to win a title in the same year.


Extremely difficult, obviously. 

What would really get me pumped is putting a sock in Bobby Jackson's game. It's not what he's done against the Mavs (I respect a player's game), but his mouth that ticks me off.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Crap...Im not gonna be able to watch the game tonight...I'll have to follow online...


----------



## xray

I've been pretty frustrated myself. TNT's broadcasts haven't even been close to programming time slots. I thought my DVR would make these playoffs sweet - I missed the end of the Spurs game last night though.


----------



## rynobot

I just put 500,000 ucash on the MAVS tonight


----------



## Tersk

Smart bet my friend!

Dallas to win tonight


----------



## Mavsfan4life

good start. smart gameplan by avery trying to get to the free throw line early.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

dirk has 2 fouls in the first quarter, so powell got on the court! but he was only on for like 30 seconds, a tv timeout delayed his first playoff min. but now hes back in!


----------



## Mavsfan4life

dirk has 20 pts and its only 3:33 min left in the first half! you just nailed a three wide open and did that thing where he sticks out his hands and i think he stuck out his tounge


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavsfan4life said:


> dirk has 20 pts and its only 3:33 min left in the first half! you just nailed a three wide open and did that thing where he sticks out his hands and i think he stuck out his tounge


he had to sit for a while because of foul trouble, right?


----------



## Mavsfan4life

he was out for like 2 min.he had 2 fouls to start the first quarter but he still has two fouls. lmao griffin dunked. this game is getting out of control


----------



## Dragnsmke1

what did Charles have to say?


----------



## Mavsfan4life

dunno, dont have cable im watching on upn


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Good stuff: Mavs rout Grizzlies, 94-79*


10:09 PM CDT on Wednesday, April 26, 2006
Associated Press



DALLAS – If the Memphis Grizzlies keep playing like this, they'll never win a playoff game. 

The Grizzlies went 16 straight possessions without a point and 10:47 between baskets over the middle two quarters, taking them out of what had been a close game and sending the Dallas Mavericks to a 94-79 victory Wednesday night and a 2-0 lead in their first-round series. 

Dirk Nowitzki scored 31 points to drop Memphis to 0-10 in its postseason history; that's four more losses than any NBA team has ever had before its first victory. The Grizzlies will head home for Game 3 on Saturday halfway to being swept for the third straight year. 

Memphis actually started great, getting Pau Gasol rolling early and not making a turnover the entire first quarter. The Grizzlies led by four early in the second quarter, until Nowitzki scored every point in a 9-0 run that put the Mavericks ahead for good. 

Then came the stretch when Memphis reverted to the Vancouver Grizzlies of the late 1990s. 

After Chucky Atkins made a layup with 7:07 left in the second quarter, they didn't get another field goal until a dunk by Eddie Jones with 8:20 left in the third. Memphis' only points in between were four free throws. 

All told, the Grizzlies went from down by three to trailing by 19 and thinking about what they might do differently this weekend. 

Dallas' Avery Johnson was presented his coach of the year trophy before the game largely for getting the Mavericks to play solid defense, but they only get partial credit for Memphis' meltdown. 

The Grizzlies missed only eight shots during their do-no-right period, hurting themselves more by committing nine turnovers. They also stopped themselves three times with offensive fouls and mixed in a lane violation that wiped out a free throw by Gasol. The call sent him to his knees in disgust. 

Things didn't get any better after Jones' drought-buster. Memphis finished the third quarter with 13 points, only one more than it had in the second. 

Dallas got sloppy, too, going through a stretch of six straight misses and three turnovers. It hardly mattered as the Grizzlies scored only four points off all that. 

Gasol scored 10 points in the first quarter, but finished with 16. Bobby Jackson scored 12 and Jones – who organized a players-only dinner Monday night to try rallying the troops – scored 11. 

Nowitzki matched his Game 1 scoring total. The only difference was he had 21 in the first half this time, two more than the opener. 

Josh Howard scored 17 points and Jason Terry had 16 and nine assists. Erick Dampier wasn't as active as he'd been in the opener, but still managed eight points and six rebounds. 

Griffin scored six, including a dunk on a fast break during Memphis' awful stretch that left teammates Jerry Stackhouse, Marquis Daniels and Darrell Armstrong cracking up on the bench. 

Neither team liked the officiating in the whistle-filled second quarter, with Grizzlies coach Mike Fratello and Stackhouse both getting technicals for complaining. There were a whopping 16 offensive fouls called in the game. 

Notes: Johnson said he had more than 50 calls from well-wishers, including two he noted as being very special to him – from Detroit president of basketball operations Joe Dumars and Spurs point guard Tony Parker. Said Dumars: "Avery is my homeboy, we're both Louisiana guys and we actually pull for each other. I was happy for him." ... When Johnson received his trophy from team owner Mark Cuban, he turned to the bench and pointed, a thank-you gesture to his players. ... Johnson had a new golf bag in his office. "I don't want to use that until about July 1," he said.


----------



## Tersk

Let*s make it 3 nil


----------



## xray

Mavs Maniac said:


> Let*s make it 3 nil


Let's at least duplicate San Antonio's series. God forbid we get bogged down* while they sweep.

* no disrepect to the Griz, worthy adversaries.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

every year the grizz make it to the playoffs from now on, they should just retire instead of sparing the playoffs to death


----------



## xray

Seems that every year there are team(s) that disappoint. I was never so pumped as '87 when the Mavs had won 55 games, won the division, and were poised for a looooong playoff run.

Lost to Seattle in the first round, 3 games to 1. uke: 

Basically Dick Motta could quit or blow his brains out, so he handed over the keys to the Ferrari. John McCloud steered us to the WCF the next season.

You never know. Well, sometimes you don't know. :whoknows:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Some people really need to lay off the smack talk. This series isn't even close to over.

We're not Phoenix fans. If we're gonna win, let's win with a little dignity.


----------



## mavsmania41

The teams that were supposed to win lost last night, do any of you guys think the Grizzles could extend the series, I think Memphis get's at least one game.


----------



## xray

mavsmania41 said:


> The teams that were supposed to win lost last night, do any of you guys think the Grizzles could extend the series, I think Memphis get's at least one game.


Of course they can extend the series. If the Mavs for one minute thought otherwise (and Avery finds out) he will blister them badly.

Oh, and they (the Mavs) will lose also.


----------



## VeN

someone has no faith


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dirk is really putting his foot down this playoffs. He's already proved what we all already knew....that his bad run last playoffs was just a fluke.

I wonder if Bobby Jackson is ready to rescind his statement that Dirk is the softest guy in the industry? 

This team is for real, boys.


----------



## xray

VeN said:


> someone has no faith


No, that wasn't me. :biggrin: 

I was simply respecting our adversary...and with good reason. The way took the momenton from the Grizzles has got to be a major blow to their confidence.

Now, let's close this series out. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Mavsfan4life

this is embaressing. to make this series a little closer, the mavs should tie their dominant hand behind their back.grizz flat out suck **edit*


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*that was a ****ing game!!!*


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Mavsfan4life said:


> this is embaressing. to make this series a little closer, the mavs should tie their dominant hand behind their back.grizz flat out suck **edit*


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## mavsmania41

Yea for sure, anyone remember in 2003? Against the blazers up 3-0, what happended? Well be nearly had an embarrassing collaspe.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

mavsmania41 said:


> Yea for sure, anyone remember in 2003? Against the blazers up 3-0, what happended? Well be nearly had an embarrassing collaspe.


yeah, but we also had the Traitor at point guard and thats what they exploited to win...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah, but we also had the Traitor at point guard and thats what they exploited to win...


Bingo. Defense will win this series.

On a side note: when Nash bolted for the desert, I used that very analogy to make peace with the world. :meditate:


----------



## t1no

Bobby Jackson is an idiot, period. Dirk is soft? He's making Paul Gasol look like a rookie. Eddie Jones is the best player in the Grizz right now, the only guy that is really stepping up.


----------



## Tersk

I'm back home boys, finally a good computer.

Anyone want me to make some game threads or keep it like this?


----------



## t1no

This is good.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Mavs Maniac said:


> I'm back home boys, finally a good computer.
> 
> Anyone want me to make some game threads or keep it like this?


I think this thread is good since it's just our cozy little family here.


----------



## Tersk

*Mavs work boards again*

*By JEFF CAPLAN*

*STAR-TELEGRAM STAFF WRITER*









STAR-TELEGRAM/RON JENKINS
One of the biggest shots of Saturday's game: The Mavs' Dirk Nowitzki releases the 3-pointer that tied the score at 76-76 with 15.7 seconds remaining in regulation.

<!-- begin body-content --> MEMPHIS -- Determined not to let the Memphis Grizzlies push back into the series, the Mavericks got back to what they've done best, dominating the boards Saturday, especially on the offensive glass.

Seven offensive rebounds in the fourth quarter -- five in the final five minutes -- led to game-changing baskets, including Erick Dampier's tip that bounced back to Dirk Nowitzki, who nailed a tying 3-point dagger with 15.7 seconds left to force overtime.

"In the first half, they were getting the rebounds," said point guard Jason Terry, who had a crucial fourth-quarter offensive rebound among the Mavs' 17 in the game. "In the second half and in overtime, we win the rebounding and we win the game."

Memphis held a 33-31 rebounding edge at halftime and was ahead 10-9 on the offensive boards.

"At halftime, the coaches really stressed rebounding," said the Mavs' Adrian Griffin, who set a playoff career high with nine rebounds.

The Mavs dominated the second-half rebounding 19-9 -- 8-1 offensively -- and had a 25-8 edge in second-chance points. Their 94-89 overtime victory gives them a 3-0 series lead.

Griffin had a team-high six offensive boards -- five through three quarters -- to help the Mavs stay close when Memphis threatened to pull away.

Josh Howard's tip-in with 4:50 to go gave the Mavs a 71-69 lead and offensive boards by Jerry Stackhouse, Dampier and Terry kept the ball in the Mavs' hands in the final two minutes of regulation.

"You give your team a second shot, and it kind of takes away from their team's overall momentum," Griffin said. "They tried to get going and we'd get an offensive rebound, and it's like they have to start over again. You keep doing that over and over again and it kind of wears [the other team] down."


----------



## Tersk

*Diop figuring it out*

The Mavs' DeSagana Diop has figured out the common denominator in his early foul trouble in Games 1 and 2.

"I'm so hyped," Diop said. "The first foul of both games, it was like I was just pushing."

He thought playing on the road would help him to be calmer, and he was right. In Game 3, Diop picked up his first and only foul of the first half 1:11 into the game.

Instead, Jerry Stackhouse and Josh Howard got into foul trouble early. Both had three first-half fouls.


----------



## Tersk

_Commercial Appeal - _The Grizzlies are down 3-0 to Dallas and may be trying to save the series without Eddie Jones, who is suffering from a seriously injured right hand. 

"They say it wasn't broken," Jones said. "But I think there's too much swelling to tell." 

Jones said that he would try to play with "padding on it." 

"But if it gets hit I know I'm coming out of the game," he said. "I'm going to try. I'm going to do what I can.


----------



## Tersk

*Game 4 preview

* Game 4, 7 p.m. Monday, FedEx Forum, TNT/Ch. 21; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270, Spanish) 

*02:22 AM CDT on Monday, May 1, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 

*Series:* Mavericks lead, 3-0. 



Key matchup 
*The Mavericks vs. themselves: *At times like this, only a mental hiccup can sabotage the Mavericks' rumble toward the second round. Any deep breath taken will give the Grizzlies a sliver of momentum, and just ask Dirk Nowitzki what that can do. "We don't want to give them any life," he said. "We saw what can happen a few years ago when Portland was down 3-0. They won Game 4, and the next thing we knew, we were in Game 7." The blessing of experience should be enough to keep the Mavericks from a similar fate this time. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/basketball/
 

Inside the Mavericks 
*Dirk's streak intact:* If you don't think Dirk Nowitzki steps it up in the playoffs, you haven't been paying attention. Not only has he averaged 32.7 points in the first three games this series, he's also scored at least 20 points in nine straight playoff games dating to last season. 

*Briefly:* The free-throw line is their friend. Their top five playoff scorers – Nowitzki, Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Josh Howard and Erick Dampier – are all shooting 80 percent or better from the stripe ... They are shooting just 29.8 percent from 3-point range (14-of-47). 

Inside the Grizzlies 
*No openings for Miller:* Sixth man of the year Mike Miller is getting barely six shots per game, which is a prime reason he's averaging only eight points after averaging 13.7 in the regular season. Miller averaged 10.3 shots per game in the regular season. 

*Briefly:* Pau Gasol on the Grizzlies' 0-11 franchise playoff record: "No matter how banged up we are mentally, we have to keep battling to try to get that first win." ... The bright spot for Memphis remains backup center Lorenzen Wright, who had 10 points and 10 boards Saturday. 

<table bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bilabel" colspan="3"> PROBABLE STARTING LINEUPS </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavericks* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pos.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Grizzlies* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dirk Nowitzki </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Pau Gasol </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Howard </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Shane Battier </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> DeSagana Diop </td>  <td class="dwsmodule"> C </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jake Tsakalidis </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Adrian Griffin </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Eddie Jones </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jason Terry </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Chucky</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Gambino

If this Dirk played last year, we would have beaten Houston in 6. He has really stepped it up this season and has relaxed more.


----------



## xray

Mavs Maniac said:


> The blessing of experience should be enough to keep the Mavericks from a similar fate this time.


It's so nice to think that these Mavs have valuable playoff experience. If you've followed these guys through the years, you know these are the good times. :rock:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

......


----------



## Ninjatune

LMAO. Love the pic.

Dirk is really impressing me in this series. Don't get me wrong, I expected him to come out and step his game up for the post season, but he is going above and beyond and is showing some great leadership out on the court. 

Not sure I have ever seen him play with the emotion that he is playing with now. I have a great feeling about this year!


----------



## The Future7

Mavericks_Fan said:


> ......



LMAO. Our two leaders.


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> ......


LOL!


----------



## t1no

Mavericks_Fan said:


> ......


The bear looks like Ben Wallace.


----------



## The Future7

lol, looks a little more like Pau Gasol's beard to me.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> lol, looks a little more like Pau Gasol's beard to me.


LOL... SAM CASSELL


----------



## Dragnsmke1

know what sucks about being up by so much?

the possibility of a huge let down...it doesnt suck to lose but it sucks to lose when you had a commanding lead and the game was over...remember SA and us in the WCF a few years ago? game 6 was in the bag, Dirk woulda been back for game 7, we woulda won the title that year...all we had to do was make it through the 4th quarter...  , remeber the game inLA a few years back? Pure domination... astatement game against LA...thier hold over us was over!!!then the 4th quarter happened  


I dont expect that this game but you cant tell me it aint in the back of your mind...


----------



## knicksfan89

we're through 5 minutes left we're up by 25 90-65
SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> know what sucks about being up by so much?
> 
> the possibility of a huge let down...it doesnt suck to lose but it sucks to lose when you had a commanding lead and the game was over...remember SA and us in the WCF a few years ago? game 6 was in the bag, Dirk woulda been back for game 7, we woulda won the title that year...all we had to do was make it through the 4th quarter...  , remeber the game inLA a few years back? Pure domination... astatement game against LA...thier hold over us was over!!!then the 4th quarter happened
> 
> 
> I dont expect that this game but you cant tell me it aint in the back of your mind...


christ i aint ever forgetting that man, ever..


But Avery WONT let that happen. Hes gonna get on them. Plus Dirk is stepping up, this team knows better now. I doubt Avery will let them take it TOO easy.


----------



## Chalie Boy

Dragnsmke1 said:


> know what sucks about being up by so much?
> 
> the possibility of a huge let down...it doesnt suck to lose but it sucks to lose when you had a commanding lead and the game was over...remember SA and us in the WCF a few years ago? game 6 was in the bag, Dirk woulda been back for game 7, we woulda won the title that year...all we had to do was make it through the 4th quarter...  , remeber the game inLA a few years back? Pure domination... astatement game against LA...thier hold over us was over!!!then the 4th quarter happened
> 
> 
> I dont expect that this game but you cant tell me it aint in the back of your mind...


 Don't remind me of this, let the good times roll :cheers: :banana:


----------



## t1no

Watching the Pistons vs the Bucks, a pretty good game. NBA TV Tune in.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Great night for Mavs fans!

Plus this will give Dirk's ankle, Josh's back and hamstring, Devin's quad, Marquis' hamstring and neck time to rest up and heal.


----------



## t1no

Nobody is mentioning Keith Van Horn.


----------



## Seed

they said he can come back in the 2nd round 1 week to 10 days...


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Nobody is mentioning Keith Van Horn.


We seem to be playing better without him :x


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs have a rout to the second round, 102-76


11:53 PM CDT on Monday, May 1, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



MEMPHIS, Tenn. – Having successfully scraped this gum off their Nikes, the Mavericks can look ahead to that long-awaited second-round matchup against San Antonio. 

Or, maybe, Sacramento. 

The Mavericks left Memphis in their wake Monday night, finishing off a dominant performance with a 102-76 blasting of the Grizzlies to complete a 4-0 sweep, the first time in Mavs history the team won four straight playoff games. 

Memphis was swept for the third consecutive year. The Grizzlies have lost an NBA-record 12 consecutive playoff games. 

And their exit could not have been more merciful. The Mavericks overwhelmed the Grizzlies from start to finish and were particularly strong Monday, opening an 18-point lead in the third quarter in front of a stunningly small, quiet crowd at FedExForum. 

Dirk Nowitzki was masterful again, completing a huge series with 27 points before taking a seat with 5:34 left and the Mavericks comfortably ahead, 94-67. The final margin was their third-biggest playoff win ever. 

Josh Howard had his best game of the series with 24 points and nine rebounds, and Jerry Stackhouse had 19 points and five assists off the bench. 

Essentially, every Maverick outplayed every Grizzly. 

"They fell into something they didn't want to fall into – and it was the Mavericks," Darrell Armstrong said. 

The Mavericks' second-round opponent won't be known until at least late this week. San Antonio and Sacramento are locked in a 2-2 tie. If the Kings upset the Spurs, the second round would start at American Airlines Center. 

If the Spurs win, it could be more than two weeks between home playoff games for the Mavs as the second round would open in San Antonio. 

Memphis, which had the fourth-best record in the Western Conference, had the misfortune of running up against the Mavericks just when they appear to be hitting their best stride, particularly at the defensive end. 

The Grizzlies averaged just 84.3 points in the series and were outrebounded by nearly nine boards per game. 

"It's a good start," said Jason Terry, who had 12 points and five assists. "But that's all it is. If our goal was to win the first round and go home, we've done our job. 

"But that's not our goal." 

It was a subdued celebration, almost like a wipe of the brow after a good day's work but knowing that vacation is still a long way off. 

The Mavericks capped the sweep with what Avery Johnson called their best performance of the series. 

"We obviously had four swings to get it done," he said. "We're glad we only needed one swing." 

The Mavericks did something nobody else in the playoffs could do – sweep a first-round series. 

"Dallas played smarter than us," Memphis' Chucky Atkins said. "They played harder than us. It seems their will was greater than ours. Everything snowballed from there." 

The Mavericks basically closed out the series in the final four minutes of the first half, when they outscored Memphis 14-6 and pulled ahead 48-39. As Grizzlies coach Mike Fratello said, that was when "our spirit was really broken." 

And so, the Mavericks move on to a protracted rest period. It could be more than a week between games. 

"I would prefer to rest," Johnson said. "Good rest and good practice, especially as much as we've been injured [is important]." 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## HB

Good win guys. You all are firing on all cylinders right now


----------



## knicksfan89

1st sweep in franchise history folks, i am delighted


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

t1no said:


> Nobody is mentioning Keith Van Horn.


Because if you say his name 3 times he'll appear.


----------



## xray

Lock your refrigerators, this team is hungry.


----------



## Ninjatune

Yup. They saw a bug and smashed it. No playing around. All buisness. 
The Griz did not look like a playoff team at all during this series. 

Here's to round 2.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

mavsmania41 said:


> Mavs in 6, and I'm a realist, I am sure we will have some homers in here, that will pick the Mavs to sweep.


nm


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> Yup 4-0 Mavs


nm


----------



## The Future7

Oh look ^^^ I was right. We should hurry up and make a new thread for Sac or SA so I can say "Yup 4-0 Mavs" again.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Oh look ^^^ I was right. We should hurry up and make a new thread for Sac or SA so I can say "Yup 4-0 Mavs" again.


LOL... good idea.


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Because if you say his name 3 times he'll appear.



rofl


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs' arrogance impressed Memphis' Jackson 
Grizzlies guard says seeing new Mavericks in action is believing



12:38 AM CDT on Wednesday, May 3, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


Did the Mavericks grow up right in front of our eyes by sweeping the first-round series against Memphis? 

That's the way Grizzlies guard Bobby Jackson sees it. As a player who has never been quick to praise any opponents, least of all the Mavericks, Jackson said he saw a different team in the first round. 

"I was shocked how they played us and the confidence they had," Jackson said. "They were arrogant, and that's how you have to be. They had that mentality of 'I'm going in the arena and beat their [expletive].' We didn't have that." 

Avery Johnson often says only one opinion of the Mavericks matters – his. But he said Tuesday that he did notice what Jackson said. 

"There are certain individuals whose opinion we respect," Johnson said. "I saw some of what he saw." 

Johnson reiterated that he saw more grit from his team in Game 3 than at any other time. Jason Terry agreed. 

"We were very resilient," he said. "It says a lot more about our character." 

Good news: The Mavericks found out Tuesday that Marquis Daniels (strained right hamstring) should be available at the start of the second-round series. 

Johnson said he wasn't sure whether Daniels would get much practice time. But he will be cleared to play, barring setbacks, at the start of the next round – likely Sunday if the Spurs-Kings series ends in six games. 

Meanwhile, Keith Van Horn will find out how his right hand looks when it is X-rayed today. Johnson said the team hopes to have him available sometime during the second-round series. 

Fun with the Grizzlies: It didn't take long for Memphians to jump off their Grizzlies' bandwagon. In particular, Shane Battier caught the brunt of criticism. On a couple of morning sports radio shows, he was referred to as "Shane Bustier." 

In praise of Damp: Terry said that even though Dirk Nowitzki averaged more than 31 points in the first round, he wasn't the MVP of the series. 

"I'm looking at Erick Dampier and seeing what he did on Pau Gasol all series long, making it tough on him, all the rebounds he got," Terry said of the backup center. "He was a big factor."


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Meanwhile, Keith Van Horn will find out how his right hand looks when it is X-rayed today. Johnson said the team hopes to have him available sometime during the second-round series.


On a scale of 1-10, my excitement is about a 3.


----------



## Ninjatune

bray1967 said:


> On a scale of 1-10, my excitement is about a 3.


I am hovering around a 2.5 myself.


----------



## VeN

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I am hovering around a 2.5 myself.



2...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Anybody got a heaping helping of Kentucky Fried Crow for Scottie Pippen?

http://www.nba.com/blog/blog30.html



Scottie Pippen said:


> Head out west and I like the Grizzlies taking out Dallas. Dallas doesn't present an inside-out game defensively and that is where Memphis will wear them out. I think Pau Gasol will be dominant in this series. I don't think Dallas has anyone to match up with him and he is going to give them problems. They are a lot better than they are seeded. This is a team that can go in and steal one of the first two games in Dallas. The Mavs haven't shown to me that they are a resilient team and I think if they get down in the series, they are going to find themselves falling out of the playoffs in the first round.
> 
> The Grizzlies are a real experienced team and they have real good defensive players. Shane Battier will give Dirk Nowitzki a lot of problems. With his size, he is a real good defender. He will definitely get after you, draw charges and make it very difficult. I can see him being a guy who really takes Dirk out of this series. His mission will be to defend Dirk Nowitzki and not worry about his offense. I don't think they are going to double on Dirk. He is a guy who is going to get his numbers. You have to make him work and you have to wear him down. You have to take away his impact in the game at certain times. You are not going to completely shut him down because of the rules of the game. However, I do believe this team will dedicate themselves in the right areas and focus on stopping the Mavericks.
> 
> Dallas is an offensive driven team and if you're able to shut their offense down in any type of capacity, it will frustrate them. I definitely feel Memphis is a lot better than what they have let on in the regular season. Come postseason we will get a chance to see it. I don't see this going to a seventh game.
> 
> *Prediction*: Grizzlies in 6


:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Anybody got a heaping helping of Kentucky Fried Crow for Scottie Pippen?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blog/blog30.html
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


it really suprises me that one of the greatest players in NBA history can be such a horrible commentator and anylist...


----------



## Ninjatune

How convienient that he doesn't have a contact e-mail on his blog. I would love to give a little refresher on his awful predictions. He got one thing right though, the series didn't go 7 games.


----------



## The Future7

He's make me feel like a top notch predicter. Anyway having KVH back will break my heart. He will give Dirk the rest he needs, but I dont want Dirk on the bench too long. KVH has had a broken hand and is a streaky shooter. He will not help. He will only be good if Damp or Diop get into foul trouble. This is how I see it:
Spur= No KVH
Kings = Yes KVH(we're goning to win anyway)


----------



## MavsChamp

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Anybody got a heaping helping of Kentucky Fried Crow for Scottie Pippen?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blog/blog30.html
> 
> :laugh:


*WHAT A JOKE!*


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Anybody got a heaping helping of Kentucky Fried Crow for Scottie Pippen?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blog/blog30.html
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Yea, he doesnt like Dallas, and its painfully obvious. Hes been saying crap like this all year. SO glad we swept, and now you wont hear him say crap about it. Hell just say well lose to sac/sa.


----------



## edwardcyh

VeN said:


> Yea, he doesnt like Dallas, and its painfully obvious. Hes been saying crap like this all year. SO glad we swept, and now you wont hear him say crap about it. Hell just say well lose to sac/sa.


Sounds like a certain TNT commentator who's constantly bashing the Mavs for the hell of it.


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Sounds like a certain TNT commentator who's constantly bashing the Mavs for the hell of it.


And has a serious gambling problem.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.realgm.com/src_twoplusthefoul/104/20060504/where_the_focus_should_be/



> Westward in Dallas, the Mavericks quietly swept the Memphis Grizzles with relative ease and nobody really noticed. People in Dallas have said it all year that this is a different Mavericks team and now, everyone should believe it. Under Don Nelson, this team was always more about style than substance, but that has changed under new coach Avery Johnson.
> 
> Johnson has instilled an understood confidence with Dallas, that now is playing pretty good defense and Dirk Nowitzki, who averaged 31.3 points per game throughout the series and is quietly becoming the toughest player to guard in the world. The reason being is that he has the size of a big power forward, the quickness of an athletic small forward, the ball-handing of a big point guard, and the shooting ability of a top-notch shooting guard. He might not be able to defend five positions, but he has the ability to score and distribute from every position. While his rebounding was down this series at only 7.8 per game, he still shows the knack to be able to go down low and be a rebounding force against any team in the league. Don’t look now, but the Mavericks could be playing in June in 2006.


----------



## edwardcyh

Mavericks_Fan said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_twoplusthefoul/104/20060504/where_the_focus_should_be/


"Johnson has instilled an understood confidence with Dallas, that now is playing pretty good defense and Dirk Nowitzki, who averaged 31.3 points per game throughout the series and is quietly becoming the toughest player to guard in the world. The reason being is that he has the size of a big power forward, the quickness of an athletic small forward, the ball-handing of a big point guard, and the shooting ability of a top-notch shooting guard. He might not be able to defend five positions, but he has the ability to score and distribute from every position. While his rebounding was down this series at only 7.8 per game, he still shows the knack to be able to go down low and be a rebounding force against any team in the league. *Don’t look now, but the Mavericks could be playing in June in 2006*."

Very nice article. :cheers:


----------

